

Ask HN: What sources do you use for forecasting trends? - cal5k

Don Valentine of Sequoia Capital talks about the importance of launching products only when there is demand for them. What information resources do you use to forecast trends (for example, processor speed, mobile capabilities, etc.) for the purpose of developing products and services at the right time?
======
noahc
I think in general the processor speed, hard drive size, etc, etc. are all
'good enough' to do about anything 99% of startups want to do. Part of this is
probably just being pragmatic and not thinking 3 CPU generations ahead.

Mobile capabilities are just now maturing and will pretty soon be 'good
enough.'

So the real question is social, not technological trends. How do you develop
the next Facebook, or twitter or crags list in the current social environment.
What are big pain points that society is now willing to address with a
technological solution. How can you build that solution?

